# New MHF Subs Cards system



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well after using up 5,000 subscriber cards over last few years we decided to look at alternatives that were harder wearing (the old cards were thin and tended to wear out quite quickly in the wallet / purse) and could also be used for alternative purposes such as identification at rallys

We have therefore invested in a proper Plastic ID Card printer, its taking time to create a new process to churn these out but hopefully by tmrw we will have it all resolved finally.

We have a back log of cards that will be created and sent out

The other advantage of this system is we can take subscriptions on our stand at shows and create a card at the same time to take away 

We also intend to print the site logo and username perhaps on one side and so they can be used as ID at rallys to allow you to wear and know each others names at rallys / shows


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've been trying to renew my subscription since the 20th May 2013
and all attempts have failed as I can't remember my password for Outdoorbits.

I've raised this with Outdoor bits support on about six or seven occaisions but as yet I'm still waiting for an email to reset the password.

I've now only got 48hrs before I leave the UK and my subscription will lapse before I return.

Please don't tell me to use the PREMIUM RATE telephone number as I begrudge paying extortionate phone charges.

So will someone please get off their backside and sort out this problem.


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

Never got any card in all the years we have been members. Is it too far to throw one all the way up here to Scotland.???


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I never got a card but I think it was because either I was considered not mature enough, or children are not issued with one.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> I've been trying to renew my subscription since the 20th May 2013
> and all attempts have failed as I can't remember my password for Outdoorbits.
> 
> I've raised this with Outdoor bits support on about six or seven occaisions but as yet I'm still waiting for an email to reset the password.
> ...


Morning Zozzer

I can see you had tried to reset your password over the bank holiday weekend (didnt see any email bounces so it should've been received - I can only suggest you check your spam / junk mail folder as they do often get caught in there) but no joy logging into OBD though.

You did raise that you couldn't log into to Outdoor Bits just over a week back now and the ticket was responded to in good time explaining how to reset your password and check your inbox.

If its urgent you can get in contact with us on 0800 033 7288, 0845 8698940 or 01395 830230 or even use the Callback Service.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

clubman said:


> Never got any card in all the years we have been members. Is it too far to throw one all the way up here to Scotland.???


One was sent out a while back - so I will have made up for you later today.



Pusser said:


> I never got a card but I think it was because either I was considered not mature enough, or children are not issued with one.


When you subscribed last time round you selected No on the card option - will post one out for you


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

aircool said:


> When you subscribed last time round you selected No on the card option - will post one out for you


Don't remember seeing that option when I did mine, or ticking it, but if there's the resources, a card would be nice as I'm paid to 2015 

Peter


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

aircool said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to renew my subscription since the 20th May 2013
> ...


There are no emails from Outdoor bits in my inbox, and there are no emails stored on my isp (Virginmedia) system apart from Outdoor Bits advertising and thank you messages from other Motorohomefacts members.

Last night my wife phone and placed a message on your answer machine asking for someone for phone back. As yet we have heard NOTHING.

I've just called 01395 830230 and spent TWENTY MINUTES on hold and basically I've had enough.

Therefore if I don't here from you either by phone or no email is recieved by close of business today I will RELUCTANTLY let my membership lapse and request DELETE all my details, username and email address from Motorhomefacts.com, Outdoor Bits and Fusion Concepts Ltd and I will start from scratch with a new username when I return from holiday.

Why on earth subscriptions and renewals be handled by Motorhomefacts instead of going through a parent company is beyond me, other forums seem to manage this quite seemlessly.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Finally I recieved an email to reset my password, and renew my subscription.

What a palava, dreading renewal time next year.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I've raised this with Outdoor bits support on about six or seven occaisions but as yet I'm still waiting for an email to reset the password.


by clicking the link to reset password you don't actually contact us at all, it is an automated system which simply sends information to the email address on Outdoorbits records for you on how to reset your password



> Please don't tell me to use the PREMIUM RATE telephone number as I begrudge paying extortionate phone charges.


Just to clarify we don't have a "premium rate" phone number, we have a Lo-Call rate number (an 0845) a geographic number (01395) and even have a free Call me Back service as well



> So will someone please get off their backside and sort out this problem.


Not a very helpful of addressing us when you were the one who lost your password !



> Last night my wife phone and placed a message on your answer machine asking for someone for phone back. As yet we have heard NOTHING.
> 
> I've just called 01395 830230 and spent TWENTY MINUTES on hold and basically I've had enough.


It is the first day after a bank holiday weekend (When Outdoorbits was closed), enquiries always go through the roof and so your phone message left on a bank holiday Monday hadn't been answered by 5.05pm on a bank holiday when you originally posted or by midday on the following day due to this.



> There are no emails from Outdoor bits in my inbox, and there are no emails stored on my isp (Virginmedia) system apart from Outdoor Bits advertising and thank you messages from other Motorohomefacts members.


According to my records / logs Outdoorbits had the following Lost Password requests for you so best to check your email as they were sent:-
Monday 20/05/2013: 10:59
Monday 20/05/2013: 13:55
Monday 20/05/2013: 13:55
Monday 20/05/2013: 16:40
Tuesday 28/05/2013: 12:15
Tuesday 28/05/2013: 12:21

I haven't been involved as I said the system is automated, so it's a certain mystery as to where all those emails went except for the last one seemingly

If you forget your password next year then just give us a call (or use our free call back service) and we can sort out your renewal in a minute on the phone.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

We don't have membership cards either motorhomer & motorhomer2.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

No membership card either.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps all members need reminding yet again that renewing subscriptions online is perfectly easy and works for more than 99% of the time.

I must admit that I didn't know that till Nuke told me so yesterday. Up till then I had thought it was next to impossible too. It just goes to show wrong customers can be, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I will welcome a new PLASTIC card, although I still retain (for what purpose I am not sure) my old card. 

Alan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Alan, the subs system does work, this user forgot their password, something I cannot account for


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Quite right Nuke, I had noticed that.

I must admit that I am not good at remembering passwords either but luckily most websites have a lost password button which results in an immediate email telling me how I can reset my password and gain access to the site, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why do you need a password to pay a sub, a 'user name' should be sufficient. You are not after credit , you are paying, if someone wants to pay my subs, fine by me.  

tony


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I must admit that I am not good at remembering passwords either but luckily most websites have a lost password button which results in an immediate email telling me how I can reset my password and gain access to the site, Alan.


yep, just like MHF and Outdoorbits Alan 
https://www.outdoorbits.com/password_forgotten.php


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aircool said:


> Morning Zozzer
> 
> I can see you had tried to reset your password over the bank holiday weekend (didnt see any email bounces so it should've been received - I can only suggest you check your spam / junk mail folder as they do often get caught in there) but no joy logging into OBD though.
> 
> ...


A fault at the customer's end no doubt, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well the problem is Alan, password reset emails by their very nature look suspicious to Anti Virus / Junk Mail filters etc and so sometimes even though they are sent automatically to the right email address, they then sit waiting in a spam folder or even get auto deleted by AV software, no way around that one I am afraid, which may be what happened in this particular user (We don't see MHF Members as customers, instead they are members or users of the website. Semantics I know)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep Nuke, problem at the customers end, I knew it would be, Alan.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Subs renewal*

Morning all, like to say I've just spent 2 minutes max renewing my membership on 01395 830230. Details are already updated on website. 
That's what I'd call good service.
Well done Nuke and team.


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

I also did not receive a card this year and have never been able to renew my subscription on line ,I have always had to call outdoor bits.Perhaps things will improve when we get these new cards. Ebby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Subs renewal*



Bella said:


> Morning all, like to say I've just spent 2 minutes max renewing my membership on 01395 830230. Details are already updated on website.
> That's what I'd call good service.
> Well done Nuke and team.


I was interested to see Ben thanking the post quoted above. It is obviously perfectly reasonable that he should. After all it's a post thanking the company he works for for making a purchase easy for the customer.

However posts from people who say renewing is difficult do not receive thanks even though one might expect a company to welcome hearing about areas where customers encounter difficulty so that they can improve the way they sell to customers. Most companies would take that approach. Not ODB or MHF it seems. They take the view in the vast majority of cases that if a customer encounters difficulty the fault lies with the customer. I believe that this particular thanks and the thanks pattern from Nuke and Ben in general confirms that only accolades are acceptable.

In my opinion that is not a good ethos. I know that it would have cost my businesses in terms of customer approval, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Alan, accolades are acceptable and so is feedback (negative or positive)

IMO thanking somebody for saying they have an issue doesn't actually read right, there is no ulterior motive, no deep seated paranoia, we just ordinarily thank people when they say nice things about us, nothing added, nothing more.

We asked for particular issues that we could work on with the renewing / subscribing perceived issues but not much was forthcoming and so not much we can do

If exact issues are identified that are within my control to improve I would do so, surely you can see I wouldn't purposely make it more difficult for people to give me money


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Enlightening that you call them issues Dave.

I always took the view that when a customer told me about a difficulty they had experienced that they were, in almost every case, doing me a favour and so I did thank them for letting me know.

These days I am less involved in business than I was but we still have some property rentals. I welcome each and every customer comment because it affords me the opportunity to find out how we are doing. Those which point out some problem or fault are doubly welcome, and thanked accordingly, as they allow us the opportunity to make improvements in areas which otherwise we might have thought were satisfactory. Thanking people for letting you know is also very disarming, it is often a pleasant surprise for people when they are made to feel that their input has been helpful and will be acted upon. It's just good customer relations and an excellent way of defusing potential problems, always assuming that their observations are acted upon.

I do appreciate what you say about the non-specific nature of the comments about the renewal process and that you would not intentionally put obstacles in a customer's way. I will try to take note of any problems I may encounter next time round and give you details.

You must agree, given the number of comments on the topic, that some customers are finding it difficult?

That being the case I suggest that it would be good business to review the process and look for ways to simplify it, don't you agree?

Regards, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Nuke for reviewing the renewal procedure.

I am posting on this thread because I can't on the other.

I just explained to Mrs. Eb that people had been having trouble and that you had kindly reviewed and changed the way it works. I asked her to have a look at the screenshot you posted. The bad news is that even with you having highlighted the appropriate tab by circling it in blue she still didn't see it till I pointed it out. Even though she is a fairly regular user of Motorhome Facts the MHF tab meant nothing to her and she didn't know that there was a connection between MHF and ODB.

Old hands may find it easily enough if they remember to look for it but it may not be easy for newcomers to spot.

Perhaps a few more members would like to try the same thing with their friends/wives/etc. and see how it goes for them.

Sorry about that, I wasn't sure you would want to know but maybe it's better that you do regardless of that, Alan.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have spent the last half hour trying to renew. I am losing the will to live, it tells me that the email address I have had for a few years is not valid! Also select the delivery option and how I heard of the site, I have been a member for several years why?


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Bit (LOT!) worried why I found it so easy?  :lol: 
Did I join the opposition?!! :roll: 
So unusual for me to do anything like this without a big problem?


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

chasper said:


> I have spent the last half hour trying to renew. I am losing the will to live, it tells me that the email address I have had for a few years is not valid! Also select the delivery option and how I heard of the site, I have been a member for several years why?


It won't specifically say its the email address at fault, it only says email address and / or password i.e. the combination doesn't match what is stored in the database.

It may be worth resetting your password to get into your account on Outdoor Bits.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

A great way to get you to subscribe just to test it for yourself!!

I have just renewed in under 2 min with a password reset. No problem for me but i am in my 30's  :lol: 

Spence


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have reset the password and your stuck with me for another year! :lol:


----------



## goves (Sep 7, 2006)

Joined in August and never got a card, can I get one?
cheers
Andre


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just renewed my subs. Just waiting for the freebies. ie bunch of flowers, windscreen sticker, lifetime subscription to MMM etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Still waiting eh? I just got all of them but I did not like the roses, make mine red next year please, yellow does not match the vase.
The widow sticker is peeling off already and I have passed the MMM onto the local surgery, we already have a subscription.

Alan


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Nuke

Rather than move one step forward with a proper card, I think you should invest in one of the new 3D plastic printers and provide all members with a miniature likeness of themselves. I suspect there would be some horrors around!

Look forward to the card, thanks.

Dave


----------

